
Demonstration to explore radio waves generated by a mobile phone - DanBC
http://www.creative-science.org.uk/mobile_LED.html
======
DanBC
Submitting this because people have expressed an interest in electronics, and
this simple circuit is interesting and this is a nice write up of it.

Good luck getting a germanium diode though.

The things to make page is cool too, with lots of interesting bits n bobs.

For example, on this page he recreates some 17th century demonstration
experimental equipment: [http://www.creative-
science.org.uk/newton_main.html](http://www.creative-
science.org.uk/newton_main.html)

